# Pro team jersey source?



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for where to buy pro jerseys, either an official source or a reliable knock-off source? Doesn't need be to be the same manufacturer who makes the real team kit (I assume those are not available to the public), just a look-alike with good-quality fabric and assembly.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sure there are loads of places but:
bobshop and trikotexpress i've used, have a good range (but are in Germany, so postage)


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

bike981 said:


> (I assume those are not available to the public), just a look-alike with good-quality fabric and assembly.


What causes you to believe they would not? I know with BMC you can purchase race day jerseies made by Assos right on their team's website and other retailers:

https://www.racycles.com/apparel/cy...MIxtCOrKzX3AIVAS5pCh3rcgoQEAQYASABEgLZKfD_BwE

these are called replica kits, but they appear to be the same pieces worn on race day:
https://www.assos.com/SS-proTeam-Je...roTeam-Jersey-BMC-2018_None-1-M.jpg&color=176

I've seen real replica/asian BMC kits and they're not pretty. If you want to floss, or are going to be in company of others, I'd stay away from the replicas.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Check out Prendas in the UK: https://www.prendas.co.uk/ 
They are a reliable merchant and ship to the US.


----------

